
Passing the System Design Interview for Software Engineers - dataguy12
https://www.theseattledataguy.com/passing-the-system-design-interview-for-software-engineers/
======
monster_group
If you draw tables with foreign keys (as shown in the article) you are
guaranteed to fail FAANG system design interviews. FAANG interviewers are all
RDBMS hatred and NoSQL love because RDBMSs don't scale at FAANG scale.

